# treated Hashimotos with painful thyroid gland



## J541102F (May 18, 2010)

I am 24 years old and have been treated for Hashimotos for two years. I take 100mcg synthroid daily and 5mcg cytomel (2x day) and do feel better. My tsh level is normal but I still do feel tired. The worst symptom I have been experiencing is pain in my neck. My thyroid gland feels large and puts pressure on my neck, I can not even bear to touch my neck, clothing and jewelry bother my neck also. I have ultrasounds done every 6 months and have been repeatedly told that is enlarged and there are nodules, but that I am ok. Should I seek a second opinion? What can I do for the pain?:sad0049:


----------



## wickets_mommy (May 5, 2010)

Have any of the nodules ever been biopsied? A second opinion couldn't hurt especially if it will help ease your mind. So far I haven't found anything that eases my sore throat caused by my enlarged thyroid. Wish I could be more heplful to you there.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

J541102F said:


> I am 24 years old and have been treated for Hashimotos for two years. I take 100mcg synthroid daily and 5mcg cytomel (2x day) and do feel better. My tsh level is normal but I still do feel tired. The worst symptom I have been experiencing is pain in my neck. My thyroid gland feels large and puts pressure on my neck, I can not even bear to touch my neck, clothing and jewelry bother my neck also. I have ultrasounds done every 6 months and have been repeatedly told that is enlarged and there are nodules, but that I am ok. Should I seek a second opinion? What can I do for the pain?:sad0049:


I am so sorry you are in such pain, literally 'pain in the neck'! LOL, must find humor in what we can :tongue0015:
Maybe it's time to discuss thyroid removal with the doc? Mine is enlarged as well, and the meds haven't helped much to 'tame' it so to speak, so it affects my sleeping and breathing, feels like I have so much pressure on my trachea, I am having mine removed because of that alone....my levels are normal, only 2 nodules not very big. Just a thought....I wish you well and hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

J541102F said:


> I am 24 years old and have been treated for Hashimotos for two years. I take 100mcg synthroid daily and 5mcg cytomel (2x day) and do feel better. My tsh level is normal but I still do feel tired. The worst symptom I have been experiencing is pain in my neck. My thyroid gland feels large and puts pressure on my neck, I can not even bear to touch my neck, clothing and jewelry bother my neck also. I have ultrasounds done every 6 months and have been repeatedly told that is enlarged and there are nodules, but that I am ok. Should I seek a second opinion? What can I do for the pain?:sad0049:


Welcome to the board. My goodness; have you had FNA (fine needle aspiration) or a radioactive uptake scan? You should not always be in pain so therefore, I am going to say that something is very very wrong here.

Here is info on why ultra-sounds are not always the best at detection. I humbly recommend that you get radioactive uptake scan.

Ultra-sound limitations http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid

Cancer must be a consideration and definitely should be ruled either in or out. Chronic pain is never good. That should be a red flag to your doctor. It may be in your best interest to seek out a new doctor. Something to think about.

Does the pain travel up to your ear and tonsil area?


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would get a second opinion. Like the others I'm wondering has your doc ever done a fine needle aspiration/biopsy? I'm sorry you are in pain all the time! That is never fun.


----------

